# Hempz Body Lotion fragrance



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2010)

I use this amazing body lotion called Hempz (made from hemp seed oil) - I know they have several different scents but the one I use smells like a bubble gum, cotton candy ish kind of thing. Very sweet, sticky smelling but also has a very clean and friendly smell.

Does anyone else use this lotion and know of a fragrance oil that may smell similar? It is one of my favorite smells and I would love to make a candle or lotion that smells like this.

Or should I just buy some bubble gum and cotton candy FO and mix them up and see what happens?!

Any suggestions?


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jan 28, 2010)

That is exactly what I would do.  I would get the two you mentioned, and maybe a "clean" sort of scent and mix it how I smell it.  Drops at a time until you smell something pretty close.  Keep tabs of the drops so you have ratios.  

I do a bottle.  But, I hear dropping it on a cotton ball is closer to what you will smell in the lotion.

Good luck!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 28, 2010)

NO dont make it, someone has it, i just cant remember who, fo company, i saw it! I will keep looking.
ok that took awhile, pinemeadows has it!
please tell me if is true to the real stuff, i would buy some.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2010)

ohhhh my... that is so exciting. 

I will pick out a couple more from them and let you know if it's good.. may take me a couple months (just rec'd an order of FO's yesterday ... may need to use a few of them up before I go buying more! hehe)

I will definitely let you know! THANK YOU!


----------



## honor435 (Jan 31, 2010)

couple months, darn I want to know if it smells good, maybe I will buy it, i got some early bday money, hmmm.


----------



## pops1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Go on Honor you know you want to buy some more fragrances....you can always say the devil made me do it.  
Just trying to make myself feel better after spending far too much on fragrances just so l can say to myself "See its not just you"us addicts have to come up with all sorts of excuses to get more little brown bottles through the door.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 1, 2010)

ha ha, it is a bad addiction!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok, i ordered it, i will let ya know how it smells, i also like that lotion smell, we'll see if they duped it good.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2010)

lol I anxiously await your fo's arrival

can't wait to see what you think


----------



## honor435 (Feb 16, 2010)

they still havent shipped, i wanted the 5$ flat rate and they cant get 1 4oz in that, i dont want to pay 11 for one bottle, so i changed it to 3- 1 ouncers, oh... the wait!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 22, 2010)

still havent got it, not charge on my cc, i emailed and they said my card wouldnt go through, they never called or emailed!!!! I have money in that acct or wouldnt have used it, So, i resent the order with cc #, we'll see, is this what pine meadows is like? hope not.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 22, 2010)

ugh, not a good first impression from a company!!!  I'm anxiously waiting to hear how it smells!!  I checked their site, and  they'e pretty spendy...  hopefully this isn't how they normally are.


----------



## honor435 (Feb 22, 2010)

yes, spendy, i wouldnt normally spend that much, but i want hempz!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

its on its way, finally!


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW!!!  not quick on the shipping are they?  When I place orders I want them to magically appear on my doorstep in the next 10 mins.  haha!!!  I can't wait to hear how you like it!  A girl I work with LOVES the hemp...  She looked online and the big 18oz bottle was on sale for $11.  She asked me how much it would cost for me to fill her bottle up with GMH scented with coconut.  UGH she had that dang page up so I only charged her $10 for 18oz...


----------



## honor435 (Feb 24, 2010)

i charge 4$ for 4 oz of lotion, but people dont know how much it is! I didnt like the aquatech lotion so much, do you? i will prob go with the wsp satin and silk lotion, it is very thick and nice.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I normally charge $5 for 4oz.  That's why the $10 charge for the 18oz made me cringe.  haha  I told her it was a special deal JUST for her though cuz she brings me coffee and breakfast now and again to work.  LOL  I'll barter products for food!  haha  And her sister is going through massage therapy school and she said she'll trade massages for lotion.  YEAH BABY!  that's what i'm talkin about!  HAHA  But anyways.. in all honesty, I don't really care for either the GMH or the aquatech hemp.  I'm strange and don't like the powerdy feeling they leave.  I like a little greasiness left behind, not sticky, but not completely dry.  Everyone that I work with just LOVES the hemp and gmh lotions though.  Apparently i'm the only weirdo that likes greasy lotion.  haha    I think I do like the body firming lotion though.  I use that before bed.  It doesn't leave a powdery feeling, but yet it's not slick or tacky.  But I don't think I would buy that.. it's like $55 a gallon! :shock:    I haven't really tried the other ones yet.  I have so many dang samples here.  haha  I bought the wsp sampler and the aquatech.  A girl I work with has dry cracked feet.  So I gave her the sample of the shae aloe that came in the wsp sampler.  She LOVES it!  Her husband made her wear socks to bed cuz her feet were so bad and she said just after the first time she noticed a difference and doesn't wear socks now.  LOL
My friend that bought the gmh went to a pampered chef party last night and the ladies LOVED the lotion.  They all tried it, wanted to know where she got it, what store sells it etc.  She told them that they couldnt' buy it in a store that she got it from a friend just starting out.  They told her they want to have some sort of lotion party... *gulp*  movin a lil fast here for me!  But, they all seemed to absolutely LOVE the gmh.  I do have the sampler of the satin and silk, but haven't really used it yet.
I would like to find something light, but nourishing for the face next.
I also need to invest in some bigger pumps.  I only have the 4oz hdpe rounds at the moment... need to start thinking bigger lol


----------



## honor435 (Feb 25, 2010)

Tasha
I got my hempz fo today, they didnt dup it, ive bought that lotion for yrs, it doesnt smell the same  , im sad, it smells like banana and something, which the lotion, i dont smell any banana, do you? I made some lotion with it and will try it and see if it grows on me, but my daughters friend(hair stylist) can get me a big bottle of the real hempz lotion for 12$.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 25, 2010)

oh darn   that's the bottle my friend was looking at for cheaper... her friend is a hair stylist and gets Hempz for that price....  so I filled her hempz bottle with gmh for $10.  sorry the dup didn't work


----------



## honor435 (Feb 27, 2010)

pine meadows did not make me happy, they said a 4oz bottle wouldnt fit in a 5$ flatrate box, so I had to buy 3-1oz, which is more money, its funny i put a 8oz bottle in that box and it fit! So, are they lying so they can get the 11 shipping instead of 5?
Tasha did you get yours yet? what do you think? doesnt smell like the stroebought lotion eh?


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's funny cuz I was able to fit 2 4oz bottles in the $5 rate.  It stinks that you had bad dealings with them, but it's good to know about a supplier before I decide to utilize them.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I did get it, I ordered a couple of things.

No, I don't know exactly how to describe it but the smell is definitely OFF. I won't buy again.

I have a bottle of Hempz and I sniffed back and forth, back and forth... not the same and Hempz smell is just so amazing. Haven't soaped it yet so who knows? But I don't think it'll come close enough to make me a repeat customer.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2010)

It was from Pine Meadows by the way. I think honor already said that but just wanted to say again


----------



## honor435 (Feb 27, 2010)

iam going to soap it too, since i have it, and also im going to email pine meadow and complain about how they said they couldnt fit a 4oz bottle in a box that clearly would have fit.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2010)

so, i emailed pine meadows and asked them what there rules were for the 5$ flatrate, they said a 4oz bottle it too big in diameter to fit in the small flatrate, so just be warned that you cant get one bottle of fo for the 5$, it has to go in the next size up, which is 11$! they can fit 3- 1 oz in 5 box. IM not sure i would shop there again, also. she said it is strong in the bottle and will smell better after added to products, i tried lotion, yuck, i will try soap, but hate to waste product if no one likes it.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 3, 2010)

did you soap it yet?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2010)

I gave mine away to a friend who likes to make soap too - she liked the scent OOB so I said, HAVE IT! I'll ask her for a bar when it's done curing.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 8, 2010)

I made it tonight, it didnt acc and looks like it may be white( i hope) i put some textured purple swirls on top, we'll see, i'll try and post pics soon.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 19, 2010)

I made soap with it, its kinda growing on me, i dont like in lotion or out of the bottle, it turned out white/with purple swirls.


----------

